

50 Years of Doctor Who (Infographic) - gapanalysis
http://securityskeptic.typepad.com/the-security-skeptic/2012/12/50-years-of-doctor-who-.html

======
kqr2
Link to original source as recommended by HN guidelines:

<http://www.cabletv.com/doctor-who-timeline>

<http://ycombinator.com/newsguidelines.html>

------
jlgreco
Great visual.

It would be really nice to see John Simm portray The Master again.

